# CPT codes 91120 and 91122



## jaa8237 (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is acceptable to bill Rectal Sensation, Tone and Compliance test 91120 and Anorectal Manometry 91122 together on same day of service? Even though there is not an edit in CCI, doesn't the Manometry include the Sensation, Distention and Measures Pressures as well.


----------



## eescalante (Nov 17, 2012)

It is appropriate to do so. THe two codes define different measurements of the test.


----------

